

BritRuby conference cancelled due to gender equality outrage - relix
http://2013.britruby.com/?hn

======
relix
Apparently the non-profit conference had thus far a 100% white male line-up
and got a lot of negative tweets about that recently. Example:
<https://twitter.com/joshsusser/status/269863520135421952>

